# Saints Row: The Third



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

This game just got added to my must buy list, I played and loved the first one, didn't bother with the second one and when I heard that with this one they removed the multiplayer which was the greatest thing about the first game I was put right off. I heard that they were going to make single player and co-op so good and I thought "yeah yeah, blah blah".

Until I saw this yesterday:






Graphics and driving physics still look crappy but I just don't care, that looks so much fun!!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol ive had the other two so will be buying it.. looks okay.. 

never been a game for the best graphics ect though


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

seems you need to pre order from play.com to get the professor genki pack.. with that human cannonball truck


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hmmm one is cheaper then the other

Saints Row The Third: Genki Pre Order Edition
Playstation 3 Game
£37.91

Saints Row The Third
Playstation 3 Game
£39.99

So have i got this right they are both the same except The Genki Pre Order Edition (The cheaper one at £37.91) you get the extra vehicles and guns


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

yep. 
that is correct.

you get one gun that shoots octopie and the car with the human cannonball launcher and the genki suit.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I've always loved the saints row series and will definitely be getting this, it's the best game I've played since GTA San Andreas for fun and ridiculous violence, yes the graphics are poor but the gameplay is just so much fun and easy to pick up, GTA San Andreas was full of bugs and had awful graphics but no one cared it was just so good, I still play it now it's that good. I've downloaded it off Xbox Live and it's has slightly better graphics and runs more smoothly than it ever did on the PS2, mainly because the 360 is alot more powerful and can deal with it, GTASA pushed the PS2 and original Xbox about as far they'll go in terms of the size of the game and the environment. I hope Rockstar can do something as big and as good for the next GTA, even though GTA4 was good it just lost some of the appeal and smile on your face enjoyment that San Andreas had.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i loved the first one 2protect the pimp" was genius lol.but never bothered with the second as the new GTA was out,and that turned out to be very average imho.its ALL about multiplayer nowadays imho.the longevity of the game depends on multi.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

GTA and Saints Row are actually completely different, GTA has now gone off in a new, more serious, realistic and darker direction which seems to be what Rockstar really like at the moment, L.A Noire is a good example of this. Saints Row is what GTA used to be and has the silly, unrealistic violence end of the market covered. Saints Row 2 did add a little bit extra to the original and it was good but it still quite a few bugs and glitches and I think they good have done more with the story, it was a little predictable and repetitive at time.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

silverback said:


> i loved the first one 2protect the pimp" was genius lol.but never bothered with the second as the new GTA was out,and that turned out to be very average imho.its ALL about multiplayer nowadays imho.the longevity of the game depends on multi.


I was 100% with you, in fact, I don't game single player at all now, well, very occasionally on fifa/pes but its all about the online for me and when I heard this I thought who in their right mind would not have multiplayer!?

But, the game is apparently 100% co-op if you so wish, and you can have mates pop in at any time, so you can both go around wreaking havoc and causing ridiculous mayhem and do the missions together.

It sounds a lot of fun, might get repetetive but I'm actually looking forward to it now, I will miss the protect the pimp mode though, that was insane fun


----------

